# Chevy Tahoe 2 Door



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

How does anyone feel about plowing with the 2 door Tahoe's. I have always plowed with a jeep and had great success, perfect vehicle for those smaller driveways. I just bought a 2 Door tahoe witha curtis blade. I know that im def going to prob use timbrens and i probably install new heavy duty shocks, Is there any other things i should look out with with plowing with this type of vehicle.


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

Trans temp gauge.Larger transmission cooler. Ballast for the rear.Larger back up lights


----------



## larryjlk (Aug 29, 2003)

I plowed a 2 dr Yukon for 9 years. It does just fine except you cant see too well out the back window because its so high. backed into a low branch once and knocked out the rear window. It got fixed by insurance for $1800. Good light duty truck though.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Ask BNC Services, I think he/they have one???


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

ROYALT91 said:


> How does anyone feel about plowing with the 2 door Tahoe's. I have always plowed with a jeep and had great success, perfect vehicle for those smaller driveways. I just bought a 2 Door tahoe witha curtis blade. I know that im def going to prob use timbrens and i probably install new heavy duty shocks, Is there any other things i should look out with with plowing with this type of vehicle.


The tahoes do well plowing, you should go ahead with beefing up the front end a little. What size Curtis plow is on there and what year is the truck. As mentioned above, watch the tranny and make sure you service it before the season starts.


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

Royal T it's almost time to go play  in the white stuff payup


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

A friend of mine has had one for 12 years and he won't get rid of it because he likes it so much. This guy has a 7.5 Meyer Poly blade and does about 50 drive a storm with it. Same motor, same tranny. But I have to say, he takes very good care of it.


----------



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Tahoe*

Its a 96 with 7 1/2 curtis. Im def putting the timbrens and prob new shocks all around have decieded on what brand Bilstein, Rancho, Edlebrock


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

I plow with a 4-door Tahoe and a 7.5 Blizzard. Since I do mostly small, well lit parking lots I don't have many issues with looking out the tinted windows. But I can see how vision might be a problem in darker areas. I have the barn doors in back though, so snow on the back windows (even with the defroster on) can be a bit of a *****. Wish I had the tailgate/single window rear setup so I could have a wiper back there.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

The 2 door Tahoe will kick ass in tight spaces. As mentioned, it will hold up better if you beef up the front end. The comfort factor will kick in during prolonged events. We have a 1970 blazer that has pushed snow for over 20 years. Rust prevents it from passing inspection, but we still leave it on commercial lot and use it for the tight spots. Luckily the lot is next to a service station so the poor beast can get an oil change and service when needed.

On anything 1/2 ton, I try to keep employees out of them as they don't hold up as well under abuse. If you, the owner, are behind the wheel you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

Look into air bags for the front suspension. Excellent vehicle for res. driveways.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

I put a set of timbrens on my front end and they help A LOT!! :bluebounc


----------

